
We’re ready for foldable phones, but are they ready for us? - theBashShell
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/27/were-ready-for-foldable-phones-but-are-they-ready-for-us/
======
caberus
phones with moving parts always had problems in the past, now there will be
same issues with foldables too, however, i like they are pushing limits to
make better foldable phones.

